# cowtown



## DFORKMAN (Oct 21, 2003)

ok who is going to cowtown for sportcast usa?   :barf:


----------



## Gravedigger (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm going and will compete. First timer. I'm viewing this as learning experience since attending the Casting clinic last fall. 

Nelson


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I'll be there about midday friday

Tommy


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

I think I will there but the temp in the 70's is kind of calling me to OBX but i would like to compete and get a feel for it.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i'll be there i want to give this tournament casting a try too.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

Mark. bout time.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Poserette here,
Looks like we are going to miss another tourny. Charlie spent twelve hours in the ER yesterday. He had a pain in his lower ab and fever. They did all kinds of test and ultrasounds. He's on two mega meds and a liquid diet till sunday. He got diagnosed with a lower intestine illness and a small punture hole in one section. They are hoping it will mend itself and surgery won't be needed. He has to see a specialist tomorrow for a follow-up. His pain is starting to subside some, but not nearly enough to go out and play. Good luck to you all and play safe.
Candy
AKA Poserette


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

charlie. have a speedy recovery. it won't be the same without you, candy, and kids. hope to see you at nationals. bill


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Thanks Bill


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

Posser 
Get better my friend and I just wanted to say thank you for all your wonderful help with the rod situation, so nice to know that there are actually real human beings with real careing harts still around today. Feel better!! dcfishman


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

get well soon charlie!


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Get well soon and we'll miss you.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Charlie*

Get Well Soon!


----------



## DFORKMAN (Oct 21, 2003)

hey poser i hope your feeling better ,sorry you could not make it i was looking foward to you coming here . maybe i'll come to crifield next month .. take care and get better... don


----------

